# Which Mother is good for Intel Dual Core Processor 2.66Ghz



## nithinks (Aug 10, 2006)

*Which Mother board is good for Intel Dual Core Processor 2.66Ghz*

I am using Intel 2.66Ghz Dual Core . I wanted a suitable Motherboard to adopt this processor.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

try the p965 range....


----------



## nithinks (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi ! Thank u .Why not P915


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 10, 2006)

Only Intel 945 chipset & above support the dual core intel CPU, i m assuming that U have a pentium D 805, in that case, although 965 series would be best, but costly. Get an Intel 945GNT motherboard & add a cheap graphics card like Geforce 6200 or 7300GS or Radeon X1300 or X700, if u r not into gaming


----------



## nithinks (Aug 10, 2006)

thank U. Can we use Intel D101 GGC Motherboard


----------



## Pathik (Aug 10, 2006)

yup.... d101 supports pentium d proccys...


----------



## nithinks (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank u. Which is the processor u use


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Aug 11, 2006)

whatever the issue was,but,have 2 say...........the TITLE was FANTASTIC......
Which  *Mother*.......?


----------

